# Inhibin Test



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi Peter,

I have today received the results of my Inhibin test.

It says Inhibin 116.7 pg/ml - normal ovarian reserve. Is this a good result or is my reserve ok by the quality not there. I don't know what the 116.7 means. Do you know? 

Many thanks

Debbie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

DebbieC said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I have today received the results of my Inhibin test.
> 
> ...


Dear Debbie,

This is a normal result but I have to say that I find that inhibin alone is not very useful in predicting fertility. FSH is more useful.

Regards,

Peter


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Peter, thanks for your e-mail. My FSH is month was 8.5, it has been higher than this but is 8.5 good, average or bad, I am 29.

Thanks

Debbie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

DebbieC said:


> Peter, thanks for your e-mail. My FSH is month was 8.5, it has been higher than this but is 8.5 good, average or bad, I am 29.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Debbie


8.5 is good, most clinics consider 12 and above to be a potential problem

Peter


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks Peter

Debbie x.


----------

